# New RAM, computer keeps restarting



## Lotos (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey all. I just purchased Patriot Memory 1GB 667 MHz 5300 CL5 RAM. I installed it along with my Kingston 1GB 667 MHz RAM, and everything was working fine. It showed that I had 2 gigs of RAM now. I uninstalled a few programs, then tried to run a game(Warcraft 3) and got a "CD is not inserted" and another error(WC3 doesn't even need the CD to be inserted. I forgot to connect the powersupply to the disk drive but connected the motherboard to the disk drive, I'm guessing that's why it happened). I tried a few more times to launch it, went away from my comp for a few seconds and it was restarting when I came back, it got to the windows loading screen then restarted again and it kept doing that. I tried reseating both and switching slots, it still kept restarting at the windows loading screen. One time I managed to get to the account picking screen, but as soon as I clicked on the account it restarted. However, when I just use my old RAM or even just my new RAM alone, everything works fine.


Specs: Motherboard: ECS G31T-M9
Powersupply: 550 watts
Processor: Intel Dual-Core E5200 2.5 GHz
Video card: ATI Radeon HD 3650 512 MBs


So, help please? I really hope this can be fixed, I already threw out the recite so I can't return or exchange it.

Oh and, if anyone remembers me, I fixed that other problem I had with my computer before.


----------



## Lotos (Dec 27, 2008)

Omg.. My old RAM is 533 MHz, why did I think it was 667 MHz.. I'm guessing this is the problem?

Edit: Nvm.. it's 667 MHz.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

did you try running it with only the one stick you bought?...might be bad

If it does post, run mem test to see if there are any errors


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs very often results in the problems you are experiencing. If the 667 RAM worked, paired with the 533 stick, it would run at the slower RAM's speed.
Best option for RAM is to purchase a matched pair.


----------



## Lotos (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes I did try with the new stick alone and it worked. Both sticks are 667 MHz. Anything else I can try?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You said in Post #2 that your old RAM was 533.
If the new sticks performs properly by itself the two RAMs probably don't like each other.


----------



## Lotos (Dec 27, 2008)

Then I said nevermind, it's 667 MHz. 

Maybe I didn't install it properly? Do I have to do anything other than just putting it in? Like changing something in BIOS or something?

Also, why did it work for awhile and then just stopped working?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try it with the old ram, if it runs ok, then the new is probably defective.

The safe bet is to use matched sticks, bought in pairs.


----------

